# Porno seeds



## nvthis

Porno Seeds @ the Attitude. I hate these losers already. Now I'm no prude, and hot women and weed are a great mix, but how desparate for sales can you possibly get? It's like they are pretty much saying "Hey, our genetics are crap~ But nevermind that, check this girl out!" I admit, this isn't exactly normal for me, but their tact is a little offensive and kinda pissed me off (IDK, must be my older age:confused2: ). What do they take us for? Must be that 13 to 15 yo seed buying market they're after... The descriptors on their genetics are so weak it pretty much says it all.

They'll never see my money, that's for sure.


----------



## 2Dog

I havent looked at the pics..are they the ones with the colored seeds?


----------



## nvthis

No, and you needn't bother. 2dog, trust me when I tell you, it's not worth the time spent looking into it


----------



## 2Dog

I laugh at all the posts when the guys show the plants and the lady pictures... when I met my hubby he had a full on nudy pic of madonna on his ceiling over his bed    lmao...


----------



## legalize_freedom

I haven't looked at the site yet, but got the Attitude newsletter introducing these guys...I agree with you NV...these guys must think we are all a bunch of horny teenagers...they won't be getting my money either, not so much because of the naked chicks, as I don't trust any of these new companies that just pop up out of nowhere.  Until I see some results from them, meaning top 10 lists, and spreads in the magazines...then I'm not going to go with the genetics.


----------



## ArtVandolay

nvthis said:
			
		

> No, and you needn't bother. 2dog, trust me when I tell you, it's not worth the time spent looking into it



Is it worth it for us guys to have a look, nv?  :hubba:


----------



## Locked

Not in a million years wld I buy beans from them....the beans might hve an STD...


----------



## nvthis

:rofl: Wish I could say yes Art, but the cause is lost!! 

I know what you mean Hammy, I would be very afraid to even touch a breeder pack from these people!!


----------



## the chef

Its sad that sex sells, but it's a hard fact of life. Face it folks the worlds a changing and all we can do about it is get old! I agree with ya NV and support ya all the way! The only way i would grow thier stuff if it was sent to me as a freebie or by mistake! The best thing we can do is just that...not buy from them. I don't care for the tude carring these guys but i'm still happy with the tude service. Just wont order from that co., personal chioce!


----------



## Funkfarmer

I want the michelle moist. lol


----------



## gourmet

I refuse to buy Porno Seeds until they start showing naked men.  I still won't buy the seeds, but I might visit the site more often.


----------



## Funkfarmer

Well if it was moist michael i would have bought them already.


----------



## Smot_poker

haha i saw this on the newsletter, i thought i'd look into some reviews, and then this pops up. hahaha well i will have to see what other people think of these seeds before i take any action...


----------



## monkeybusiness

funny i saw this thread
 I was just using attitude's search engine to look up some ruderals and i have to admit i had to do a double take at the porno seed search result that showed up in a column of many others. It did make me take note for sure. Maybe that's the goal. Granted, once i did i knew i wouldn't buy from them but it did make me check em out. And there were others i skimmed right over..


----------



## Locked

Just because i said i wld never grow out their gear does not in anyway mean I hve not skimmed over thier pics a cpl hundred times.....  I'd like to see a nice pink strain from them....:hubba:


----------



## monkeybusiness

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Just because i said i wld never grow out their gear does not in anyway mean I hve not skimmed over thier pics a cpl hundred times.....  I'd like to see a nice pink strain from them....:hubba:




:rofl:


----------



## the chef

ooh maybe a strain called juicebox . Sounds ditry but it isn't. Pnik huh HL, one called flaming flamingo:laugh:


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> ooh maybe a strain called juicebox . Sounds ditry but it isn't. Pnik huh HL, one called flaming flamingo:laugh:



I was thinking more like pink bubblegum.....


----------



## the chef

Oh......pink flamingo bublegum


----------

